# Will raw onion soften under marinade?



## thecactuswill (Aug 10, 2006)

Wondering if onion will soften in a marinade before it is cooked.  Like if you marindate it with the meat it will be cooked with.  If yes, how long would it take?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think it will.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 10, 2006)

Anything will soften if you soak it long enough, especially in something a little acidic, like most marinades. 

But I don't think you would notice any significant softening of raw onion even if you marinate it with the meat overnight. You would definitely want to cook the onion before eating it, especially after extended contact with raw meat.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I tried it before I posted this, but it only marinaded for 30 mins.  It was boneless skinless chicken + diced onions + marinade.  When I cooked it, by the time the onions were done the chicken was way overcooked.  But it still tasted good.  Just wondered if there was a way to do it by marinating longer.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2006)

So you're cooking the chicken in the marinade?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 11, 2006)

Chicken was done before onions? Hm, something doesn’t make sense here, or maybe I am not understanding what you are talking about. If you are, having this problem maybe you should cook onion first and then add chicken.


----------



## phu (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm with Charlie on starting the onions first.

I can see how the chicken would be overdone -- I like to cook my onions until they're translucent, as raw onion doesn't do much for me outside of salsa.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, this time, I cooked the chicken in the marinade.  I cut boneless skinless chicken into cubes, put into a pan.  Added a couple of cut up onions.  Then a half bottle of italian dressing.  Put in the fridge for a bit, then straight to the stovetop!  Tasted really good.

And yes, the chicken cooked fast, within about 5-10 minutes on high heat.  And the onions were not soft yet at that point.


----------



## phu (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds pretty good!  I'd definitely either just leave the onions out of the marinade, or keep them in and marinate overnight, then strain the onions and start them first.  Once they're close to the way you want them, then add the chicken.  I have to do that quite a bit myself, as onions never seem to cook as fast as people say they will (either that or I just like mine waaay overcooked).


----------



## subfuscpersona (Aug 13, 2006)

Liquid marinades for meat or poultry typically contain  (aside from seasonings) some acid to help soften the meat.

There is nothing in this kind of marinade that will cook or soften onions

Given the short marinating time you are using, the marinade is primarily to season (not soften) the meat.


----------



## amber (Aug 13, 2006)

As far as I know, a raw onion will not soften in a marinade.  I've put onions into a homemade bbq sauce, but I always sauteed it first then added the bbq sauce.  After that I would coat the RAW chicken with the bbq sauce and then grill it.  I use whole breasts, but cubes are fine too, though they wouldnt take very long to grill.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 13, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Anything will soften if you soak it long enough, especially in something a little acidic, like most marinades.


If it's acidic enough, yes, but not in acid levels that still resemble food.

Acid actually toughens onions. I'd give the Harold Mcgee cite, but my copy is on loan. So if you want tender onions, sweat them. Once you add something acid (tomatoes, vinegar, wine, lemon), they won't get any tenderer.

thymeless


----------

